# Livery Wanted Mobberley Area



## G Girl (26 March 2014)

Hi all,

I have a new horse and i am looking for a livery yard in Mobberley.  I have not had a horse in this area as recently moved to Cheshire so any recommendations / or feedback would be greatly appreciated.

I am looking for a nice friendly yard, arenas and good hacking.  Part or Full Livery.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ruftysdad (26 March 2014)

Not sure of the name of the road but it is the next one after Newton Hall Lane on the left going in the direction of Wilmslow down the main Mobberley Knutsford Road . The turn is just  past the Bird in Hand. Keep straight on where
the road bears right and it is on the right hand side. They have a menage and jumps in the field. I believe that they do various types of livery


----------



## sh90 (27 March 2014)

Near mobberley there is:

- stanneylands in Wilmslow which i think is DIY but may have services. 
- Oldam woods  which is full livery
-Finlow Hill cater for all livery
-Chestnut Tree which is part livery i believe
-There is the yard i think hollybank? on the way to the airport tunnels i think that is full livery.

cant think of anymore off the top of my head but hope that helps x


----------



## Mia1 (27 March 2014)

I have tried to send you a pm about livery in the area.


----------



## Flame_ (28 March 2014)

I used to be a yard in Mobberly, Moss house farm by Egertons recovery yard. Nice place and nice people, no where to park transport though.


----------



## Ruftysdad (29 March 2014)

Moss House is the one I triex to describe. I know the person who runs it and she is very experienced


----------



## G Girl (31 March 2014)

Thank you all for your kind responses.  I have now found a yard.


----------



## sh90 (2 April 2014)

sorry g girl i don't come online often- glad you got sorted.


----------

